# Chris, site's looking nice



## skattabrain (May 7, 2007)

nice mods and the fresh look is cool too. resize image script = 

sorry for posting a new thread on this ... oops ... missed the other one.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2007)

There can never be too many threads praising me.  

Thanks man.


----------



## skattabrain (May 7, 2007)

lol


----------

